# Burstner 747-2 Repairs



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Last week I had the unfortunate experience of getting shunted from behind by a 44T truck. As you can imagine my motor home came off second best!!

Other than Barrons at Darlington can anyone recommend a dealer in the North East of England who could perform the repairs on my Burstner 747/2?


----------

